# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Prezantohet lëvizja më e re, G99

## RaPSouL

Ne jetojmë në dy Shqipëri; një Shqipëri reale, pa drita, pa ujë, pa shkolla ku jeton shumica prej nesh dhe një Shqipëri tjetër ku jetojnë vetëm disa pushtetarë që fitojnë nga djersa jonë  tha Veliaj.

Grupimi më i ri politik, G99 ka bërë sot në orën 20.30 prezantimin në Tiranë. Para shumë të pranishmëve, kryetari i kësaj lëvizje, Erion Veliaj ka vënë në dukje idetë e tij për Shqipërinë e ardhshme.

Ne jetojmë në dy Shqipëri; një Shqipëri reale, pa drita, pa ujë, pa shkolla ku jeton shumica prej nesh dhe një Shqipëri tjetër ku jetojnë vetëm  disa pushtetarë që fitojnë nga djersa jonë  tha Veliaj.

Shumë njerëz kanë frikë nga vdekja dhe errësira- vazhdoi ai. Frika ime më e madhe është që një ditë vajza apo djali im do të më thotë se çfarë bëre ti kur këta politikanë pasuroheshin në kurrizin tonë

Si G99 dua të mos ndodhi kjo. Nuk duam një parti si gjithë të tjerat, as tesër as pjesmarrje. Dua një grusht njerëzish të përkushtuar të cilët kanë ide dhe besojnë se mund të bëhet më mirë.

Platoni ka thënë: Njerëzit që nuk organizohen e meritojnë të qeverisen nga të paaftët. Unë nuk dua që të jemi pjesë e kësaj paaftësie  përfundoi Veliaj. 



*Burimi i Lajmit*

----------


## TOKE GEGA

Lëvizja «Mjaft», në protestë qytetare, apo subversion nën simbolin e Ku Kluks 

Klan, me armatë pas?   

 Sipas posterave që ka vendosur nëpër rrugë Lëvizja «Mjaft», protestën e paralajmëruar për ditën e nesërme para selisë së qeverisë, kjo lëvizje e organizon në bashkëpunim me shoqatën e invalidëve dhe shoqatën e ish-ushtarakëve.Duket qartë se shoqata e invalidëve është vënë e para në poster, për të ulur disi përshtypjen e rëndë që bën prania e shoqatës së ish-ushtarakëve. Por e vërteta është se partneri kryesor i Lëvizjes «Mjaft» në këtë protestë do të jetë pikërisht shoqata e ish-ushtarakëve, e cila proteston ndaj qeverisë për çështjen e pensioneve. Është rasti i parë në Shqipëri, që një lëvizje e vetëparaqitur e shoqërisë civile, si Mjaft, del në një protestë duke pasur pas një armatë të tërë ish-ushtarakësh. Kjo gjë bëhet akoma më alarmuese kur mendon se jemi në një vend me stabilitet të brishtë si Shqipëria. Ish-ushtarakët janë në përgjithësi shqiptarë të mirë, por për fat të keq mes tyre ka shumë që janë duke shfaqur një entusiazëm të madh për fuqizimin e Rusisë në bisedat e tyre në rrethin familjar dhe në tryezat e kafeneve, se mjedisi ku ata janë formuar është ai rusofil, ku nostalgjia për Rusinë nuk u zhduk kurrë. Shumë nga këta njerëz para se të mësojnë të ecin i kanë mësuar të kërcejnë vallen «Kamarinskaja» (E lin kakalin kamalja) dhe sot kjo mbetet muzika e tyre e parapëlqyer. Në shpirt shumë prej tyre ata duan ta shohin ushtarin rus përsëri në Vlorë, dhe gjeneralët rusë në Tiranë, në vend të atyre amerikanë. Ish-ushtarakët sigurisht që kanë të drejtën të kërkojnë pensione, siç mendojnë se u takojnë, por ata duhet të kenë kujdes që të mos përdoren në skema politike dhe Mjaft sot është një Lëvizje politike pro Edi Ramës, i cili është njeriu që urdhëroi që Zëri i Popullit të mos dilte ditën e pavarësisë së Kosovës në 17 shkurt, edhe pse ishte e dielë, kur kjo gazetë ka dalë ditë të diela edhe gjatë Luftës së Dytë Botërore! Edi Ramës ish-ushtarakët i duhen si kartë për të kërcënuar qeverinë, ashtu siç i përdori edhe partia e Ramës, që e shtyu për tetë vjet ligjin për pensionet e ish-ushtarakëve dhe e bëri vetëm një muaj para zgjedhjeve. Edhe Berisha sigurisht që nuk do t i trajtojë më mirë. Ish-ushtarakët duhet të pyesin veten se nga i ka ardhur Lëvizjes «Mjaft» gjithë ky përkushtim për kauzën e tyre? Njerëzit e «Mjaft», që thonë se janë të rinj të shkolluar në Perëndim, e dijnë se privilegjimi i kastave ushtarake në vende të varfra, është një veti e shoqërive të mbyllura. Njerëzit e Mjaft që bahen si njohës të shkencave politike, duhet ta dijnë se kur një lëvizje e ashtuquajtur e shoqërisë civile çon mijëra ish-ushtarakë para selisë së qeverisë, ky është një gjysëm grushti shteti. Kur simboli i Lëvizjes «Mjaft», pëllëmba e kuqe në sfond të bardhë, shfaqet në sfondin e turmës së ish-ushtarakëve, atëherë ky simbol fiton sinjifikimin e atij të Ku Kluks Klanit. Pëllëmba e kuqe në sfond të bardhë ka qenë edhe simboli i Ku Kluks Klanit. Kjo paraqitet edhe në kopertinën e librit të Stetson Kenedi «Unë kam Qenë anëtar i Ku Kluks Klanit», i botuar edhe në Shqipëri në 1974. Stetson Kenedi ishte një aktivist civil amerikan i cili në vitet dyzet të shekullit të kaluar u bë anëtar i Ku Kluks Klanit për t i zbuluar të fshehtat e kësaj organizate raciste nga brenda dhe për ta demaskuar atë, duke i dhënë publikut dëshminë e tij në një libër. Simboli i Ku Kluks Klanit, që paraqitet në kopertinën e librit të tij, pëllëmba e kuqe në sfond të bardhë është identike me simbolin e «Mjaft». Madje edhe pikat e kuqe poshtë pëllëmbës janë identike. Tek Ku Kluks Klani pëllëmba e kuqe me disa pika poshtë, simbolizon ceremoninë e betimit të anëtarit të Ku Kluks Klanit, që bëhej duke prerë dorën dhe duke lënë disa pika gjaku të bien në një kupë, në altarin e organizatës. Betimi me gjak bëhej për të derdhur gjakun e të tjerëve, armiqve. Ku Kluks Klani e kishte si praktikë që në shtetet e jugut të SHBA, pas Luftës së Parë dhe asaj të Dytë Botërore të mobilizonte ushtarakët e liruar të bardhë me bindje raciste, për t i përdorur si reparte sulmi, saktësisht siç bënin nazistët dhe fashistët në Gjermani dhe në Itali. Në këto kur Shqipëria shpreson të marrë ftesën për t iu bashkuar NATO, si anëtar me të drejta të plota, po flitet shumë për standardet që Shqipëria duhet të arrijë për t u bërë anëtar i NATO. Por NATO ka pasur dhe ka edhe një standard për të cilin nuk flitet kurrë dhe ky është ai që është quajtur «Gladio», apo «Stay Behind». Tashëm janë zbuluar dokumente që tregojnë se gjatë Luftës së Ftohtë, në vendet anëtare të NATO u krijua një grupim politiko-paramilitar i cili do të hynte në veprim në rast forcat zyrtare të sigurisë policia dhe ushtria nuk arrinin të kontrollonin istuatën në rast të një aksioni subversiv në vend, të nxitur nga Bashkimi Sovjetik. Në vendet perëndimore-anëtare të NATO, me përfundimin e Luftës së Ftohtë, duket se nuk ka më nevojë për «Gladio» se atje nuk parashikohet të ketë lëvizje subversive të nxitura dhe të sponsorizuara nga jashtë. Por në Shqipëri, në situatën kur Rusia kërkon të marrë revanshin në Ballkan, çka nuk përjashton as Shqipërinë, ky rrezik ekziston, aq më tepër që Rusia e di se këtu ka qarqe nostalgjike për të, që në bashkëpunim me filogrekët, që gjithashtu janë dhe filorusë, mund të bëjnë një lëvizje subversive. Kështu që ne sot në Shqipëri kemi një situatë si ajo kur në vendet anëtare të NATO u krijua «Gladio» gjatë Luftës së Ftohtë, por nuk kemi «Gladio». Ky është një problem i madh. Aspekti tjetër i problemit është se forcat subversive sponsorizohen nga fondacione ndërkombëtare të shoqërisë civile dhe ambasada perëndimore në Shqipëri. Lëvizja «Mjaft» është pjesë e atij që quhet Rrjeti i Shoqërisë së Hapur, i promovuar në Shqipëri nga George Soros në vitin 2005. Tashëm duket se e ashtuquajtura shoqëri e hapur sorosiane edhe po militarizohet. Lëvizja «Mjaft» është krijuar dhe ka pasur mbështetjen e gjithanshme, duke përfshirë dhe atë financiare, të Ambasadës së Mbretërisë së Holandës në Shqipëri. Ambasadori i Mbretërisë së Holandës në Shqipëri, z. Sëeder van Voorst tot Voorst, është bërë tutori i krerëve të Lëvizjes «Mjaft». Mbështetja që ambasada holandeze i jep Lëvizjes Mjaft është një kortezi e Mbretëreshës së Holandës për George Soros. Nëse ambasadori holandez dhe Soros nuk duan të implikohen në ngritjen e një lëvizjeje subversive në dobi të Rusisë, ata duhet të distancohen menjëherë nga Lëvizja Mjaft e cila vihet në një protestë në krye të brigadave të ish-ushtarakëve. Ambasadori holandez dhe Soros mund të mos e bëjnë këtë gjë, duke përfituar nga fakti se shteti shqiptar nuk u thotë asgjë atyre, apo edhe duke përfituar nga fakti se këtu nuk ka Gladio. Por ajo që po bëjnë Soros dhe ambasada holandeze me Mjaft dhe ish-ushtarakët do të shërbejë si katalizator që në Shqipëri njerëzit e përgjegjshëm të krijojnë Gladio, që nuk do të bëjë asgjë më tepër se çfarë do të bënte Stay behind holandeze (Gladio holandeze) në rast se atje do të kishte të huaj që bënin atë që bën në Shqipëri Soros z. Sëeder van Voorst tot Voorst. Se nuk ka kuptim që nga Holanda të na vijnë dhe kryetari aktual i Prezencës së OSBE në Shqipëri, z. Bosch, që supozohet të punojë që në vend të ketë stabilitet, dhe një ambasador holandez, që bëhet sponsori i lëvizjeve subversive, në formën e shoqërisë civile të militarizuar. Pas skemës shoqëri civile-korpusi i ish ushtarakëve, qëndron Edi Rama, i cili është njeriu kryesor i Soros në Shqipëri. Edi Rama vihet kështu në krye të një force paramilitare subversive. Kjo nuk është një gjë që duhet marrë lehtë, aq më tepër kur Edi Rama po bën veprime sinjifikuese në adresë të Serbisë dhe Rusisë, siç ishte ai kur Zëri i Popullit nuk doli fare ditën që u shpall pavarësia e Kosovës, dhe nuk dha asnjë shpjegim për këtë gjë, çka nënkupton se e bëri për kortezi ndaj drejtorit të saj të parë, serbit Miladin Popoviç.

----------


## Borix

Harrove te theksosh se prezantimi i kesaj levizje u be tek amfiteatri prane parkut te liqenit artificial, ku Veliaj luante rolin e Aristofanit dhe publiku duartrokiste ideologjine afrikane te Veliajt...

Shqiperise nuk i duhet nje levizje e re, sepse te tilla lindin sa te duash, por i duhen njerez perendimore!

----------


## Diesel Industry

Nuk mendon se Erioni eshte nje i tille?

----------


## Edvin83

> Nuk mendon se Erioni eshte nje i tille?


Mendoj se Erioni ka jetuar dhe eshte brumosur ne Shqiperi....

----------


## Diesel Industry

Te gjithe ashtu jemi atere..... i bie qe shqiperia ska asnje njeri qe mund ta ndihmoje.Mendon se nje i lindur dhe rritur jashte do qe me i dobishem?.....

Erionin une e fus (mendim personal) ne kategorine e te rinjeve qe mund ti falin dicka jetes politike ne shqiperi.Eshte njeri me vizione, i shkolluar jashte, ka studiuar per shkenca politike(pra eshte i zanatit) dhe jo peshngrites qe behet kryeminister apo doktor qe ben politike.
Normal qe nuk eshte i perkryer...se andej te ben ambienti te lig edhe po mos duash, por une them me mire se pa gje eshte apo jo. Nder 2 te liga, do zgjedhim me pak te keqen.
Nqs jemi vete te paret qe nuk shprehim entuziasem kur ka iniciativa te reja, atere keta skane per te ngritur koke kurre...le te jene edhe me te miret po te duan. Kemi shume paragjykime ne shqiptaret si popull. Jemi dhi e zgjebur por me bishtin perpjete

----------


## Apollyon

Po qe se ky Erioni i ka idete e qarta se cfar duhet te beje, un jam Ok, po i bashkohem asaj levizje.

----------


## Edvin83

> Te gjithe ashtu jemi atere..... i bie qe shqiperia ska asnje njeri qe mund ta ndihmoje.Mendon se nje i lindur dhe rritur jashte do qe me i dobishem?.....
> 
> Erionin une e fus (mendim personal) ne kategorine e te rinjeve qe mund ti falin dicka jetes politike ne shqiperi.Eshte njeri me vizione, i shkolluar jashte, ka studiuar per shkenca politike(pra eshte i zanatit) dhe jo peshngrites qe behet kryeminister apo doktor qe ben politike.
> Normal qe nuk eshte i perkryer...se andej te ben ambienti te lig edhe po mos duash, por une them me mire se pa gje eshte apo jo. Nder 2 te liga, do zgjedhim me pak te keqen.
> Nqs jemi vete te paret qe nuk shprehim entuziasem kur ka iniciativa te reja, atere keta skane per te ngritur koke kurre...le te jene edhe me te miret po te duan. Kemi shume paragjykime ne shqiptaret si popull. Jemi dhi e zgjebur por me bishtin perpjete


JO te gjithe...Shqiperia ka plot njerez qe mund ta ndertojne, por kjo kategori njerezish perzihen nga Shqiperia. Une mendoj qe nje i edukuar jashte do te ishe mire, jo i lindur atje, duhet te jete i lindur pas 1985, vit kur vdiq diktatori ose edhe nja 2-3 vjet perpara s'ben gje. 
Pse i vihet theksi aq shume Erionit, dhe jo ideve qe mban levizja?  A mos valle eshte nje "kult" tjeter per te cilin duhet te votojme?

----------


## Diesel Industry

jo Edvin83...pse e shikon me kete kendveshtrim, ty ste pelqejne idete qe ka parashtruar erioni? Me ke nga ato nuk je dakort? Mos u kap me emrin e tij apo me figuren e liderit.Shiko levizjen. Une personalisht si i ri do ndihesha shume me i perfaqsuar nga idete e Erionit sesa me politikanet e sotshem. Do te thuash qe po i hyn vetja ne qejf? Mundet.... te thashe qe ne shqiperi eshte ambienit shume i "eger" do ta quaja. Personalisht jam pro ndyshimeve dhe e mirepres nje figure te re ne skenen politike. Mjaft me doktoret dhe peshngritsit.....

----------


## Edvin83

> jo Edvin83...pse e shikon me kete kendveshtrim, ty ste pelqejne idete qe ka parashtruar erioni? Me ke nga ato nuk je dakort? Mos u kap me emrin e tij apo me figuren e liderit.Shiko levizjen. Une personalisht si i ri do ndihesha shume me i perfaqsuar nga idete e Erionit sesa me politikanet e sotshem. Do te thuash qe po i hyn vetja ne qejf? Mundet.... te thashe qe ne shqiperi eshte ambienit shume i "eger" do ta quaja. Personalisht jam pro ndyshimeve dhe e mirepres nje figure te re ne skenen politike. Mjaft me doktoret dhe peshngritsit.....


"Idete e Erionit"???Ketu e pata fjalen, Shqiperia eshte lodhur nga idete e X, Y, Z etj etj. Shqiperia nuk do me nje njeri qe do te zere karriken e pastaj te beje sic bene te gjithe-te mbushe xhepat e vete, e t'u hedhe kocka per te lepire atyre qe i rrine pas.

----------


## Diesel Industry

Je shume pesimist me duket. As keshtu s'eshte e drejte.....Kujt tja jape voten populli atere? Alternativat jane keto qe jane. Personalisht sic e thashe,preferoj te keqen me te vogel

----------


## Edvin83

> Je shume pesimist me duket. As keshtu s'eshte e drejte.....Kujt tja jape voten populli atere? Alternativat jane keto qe jane. Personalisht sic e thashe,preferoj te keqen me te vogel


Populli duhet te dale me protesta masive, te bojkotoje zgjedhjet, te mos i lere te hyjne e te ulen ne kolltuqet e tyre pusht'etaret pa i zgjidhe problemet.

----------


## DYDRINAS

> Ne jetojmë në dy Shqipëri; një Shqipëri reale, pa drita, pa ujë, pa shkolla ku jeton shumica prej nesh dhe një Shqipëri tjetër ku jetojnë vetëm disa pushtetarë që fitojnë nga djersa jonë  tha Veliaj.
> 
> Grupimi më i ri politik, G99 ka bërë sot në orën 20.30 prezantimin në Tiranë. Para shumë të pranishmëve, kryetari i kësaj lëvizje, Erion Veliaj ka vënë në dukje idetë e tij për Shqipërinë e ardhshme.
> 
> Ne jetojmë në dy Shqipëri; një Shqipëri reale, pa drita, pa ujë, pa shkolla ku jeton shumica prej nesh dhe një Shqipëri tjetër ku jetojnë vetëm  disa pushtetarë që fitojnë nga djersa jonë  tha Veliaj.
> 
> Shumë njerëz kanë frikë nga vdekja dhe errësira- vazhdoi ai. Frika ime më e madhe është që një ditë vajza apo djali im do të më thotë se çfarë bëre ti kur këta politikanë pasuroheshin në kurrizin tonë
> 
> Si G99 dua të mos ndodhi kjo. Nuk duam një parti si gjithë të tjerat, as tesër as pjesmarrje. Dua një grusht njerëzish të përkushtuar të cilët kanë ide dhe besojnë se mund të bëhet më mirë.
> ...


Nje alternative e re qe beson te gjeje veten ne zgjedhesit shqiptare! Le ta provojne, pse jo.

Me sa i kam pare nga larg, vertete qe atje jetohen tri jete e jo dy.

E para eshte jeta e nje populli te tere qe po rilind, pavaresisht prej veshtiresive te shkeputjes nga nje jete e tmerrshme e para viteve '90. Keta jetojne me djerse, me mund, mbajne mbi supe krizat dhe problemet sociale. Jane ata qe rrijne ne terr, rrijne pa uje, paguajne ryshfetin ne administrate etj.

E dyta eshte jeta e nje grupimi mafiozesh qe kontrollon nje pjese te politikes, pjese te tera te ekonomise dhe te mediave. Keta jetojne ne saj te lidhjeve te tyre nepotike, politike, bashkefshatare dhe arrijne te behen milonere duke grabitur, duke bere shantazhe, duke shfrytezuar prostitucionin dhe narkotiket, duke kontrollua tenderat etj. Per ta ka gjithmone drita dhe uje.

E treta eshte jeta e atyre qe nuk japin llogari askund se cfare hyn dhe cfare del. 
Keto jane ata qe arrijne te mbledhin fonde duke krijuar jo 99, por 999 shoqata qe do te duhej te ishin ne fakt joqeveritare, por qe ne te vertete jane pjese e hapur dhe e fshehte e kraheve te politikes shqiptare. Keta nuk vuajne asnje krize ekonomike apo politike, sepse ata nuk japin llogari e as paguajne taksa. Keta nuk e dijne dhe ndjejne se cfare do te thote mungese drite apo uji.

----------


## Borix

Diesel, kam dhene shpeshhere mendime te shperndara neper tema te ndryshme, se perse Veliaj nuk eshte nje element kontribues ne sistemimin e katrahurave politike te trasheguara nga te vjetrit.

Mbi te gjitha, une mendoj se Veliaj nuk eshte mjaftueshmerisht i pergatitur (nga ana akademike, profesionale apo politikisht me pervoje), duke qene se e kam ndjekur me nga afer aktivitetin e tij, indirekt, sigurisht. Njoh disa situata jo-publike ne lidhje me bemat e tij pseudo-kontribuese ne jeten politike dhe me nje induksion informal konkludoj se qofte ai, qofte levizja e tij G99 me duket si nje organizate e financuar nga xhepi i tij e, per pasoje, nje organizate si LSI, ku nuk ekziston koncepti i politike-berjes, por koncepti i kolltukut parlamentar dhe vetem i ketij te fundit. Shance le t'i jepen kujtdo, por analizat behen paraprakisht, sado te forta.

Per sa i perket brumosjes se Veliaj ne Perendim, une mendoj se eshte relative. Dhe jam ne dijeni te ekzistences se shume e shume personave te tjere te brumosur ne perendim qe kane te gjitha aftesite e mundshme per te dhene nje kontribut dhe rezultate unike e pozitive ne jeten politike, shoqerore, ekonomike, akademike shqiptare. Gjithesesi, i uroj sukses kesaj levizjeje, derivat i pare i Mjaftit te te njejtit person qe kryeson G99-en.

----------


## brooklyn2007

U be deti kos ne ate vend dhe te gjithe o burra te hajme nga nje luge. C'fare ka bere/arritur Erjoni ne keto vite qe ka qene lider i levizjes "Mjaft"?!!! Pastaj pse G99 dhe jo G98 ose ndonje G tjeter?!  :perqeshje:

----------


## qorri_30

U bene shekuj qe shqipetaret sherbejne si jenicer te vendeve dashakeqe ... I till esht edhe ERJONI&G69 POWER BY SORROS .

----------


## Duaje Siveten

> U bene shekuj qe shqipetaret sherbejne si jenicer te vendeve dashakeqe


a ka ndonje perjashtim (e kam fjale per keto vite tranzicioni post-komunist) - mbase probabiliteti i perjashtimit mund te jete ende ekzistues ... per te dhene shprese ...

----------


## qorri_30

> a ka ndonje perjashtim (e kam fjale per keto vite tranzicioni post-komunist) - mbase probabiliteti i perjashtimit mund te jete ende ekzistues ... per te dhene shprese ...


Edhe po pati perjashtim edhe po te perjashtuan ... Nje tjeter pogram alternativ G te pret ...
Nqs kerkon sukses & shkelqim , qendro sa me prane strukturave politike , madje edhe kengetaret aty po prezantojne albumet e reja .

----------


## Brari

veliu erion dhe gjith ushtria mjaftiste jan vegel e enverizmit qe duan me cdo kusht te festojne trimfalisht 100 vjetorin e djallit .. i cili djall paskish pasur shume kelisher..qe as vet nuk e ka ditur qe ka aq ..

----------


## bledikorcari

mua ky veprim i ketij njeriu sme pelqen fare,ky ka perdorur organizaten "MJAFT" per qellimet etija personale dhe politikane.duke jetuar jashte shtetit dhe duke e drejtuar qe andej organizaten ska aritur ndonje kushedi per popullin e thjeshte.

----------

